# Any advice for Nurse (plus family!) on a move to Melbourne?



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all!
Am in process of applying for a PR visa for myself, husband and 2 young children. I currently work as a nurse in Leeds (UK) and we are hoping to relocate to Melbourne. I have received my skills assessment approval (today..Yey!) So hoping visa application will be fairly straightforward (and hopefully quite quick). 

Want tons of advice from anyone and everyone! Particularly anyone who has sucessfully done the move with similar circumstances ie: kids and job. Also want advice on areas to live in melbourne, obviously looking for family friendly suburbs but we would also like somewhere a bit lively!

And on the job front-anyone know much about Melbourne hospitals?? 

Have done ALOT of research and have few aussie connections but it is all still a bit daunting!


----------



## lucy chicken (Mar 7, 2010)

cath32 said:


> hi all!
> Am in process of applying for a pr visa for myself, husband and 2 young children. I currently work as a nurse in leeds (uk) and we are hoping to relocate to melbourne. I have received my skills assessment approval (today..yey!) so hoping visa application will be fairly straightforward (and hopefully quite quick).
> 
> Want tons of advice from anyone and everyone! Particularly anyone who has sucessfully done the move with similar circumstances ie: Kids and job. Also want advice on areas to live in melbourne, obviously looking for family friendly suburbs but we would also like somewhere a bit lively!
> ...


goodluck to you! I'm also a nurse and we're moving to frankston in a few months! I'm excited but really nervous. Stay in touch, i'd love to hear how your relocation is going.

Good luck.
Xxx


----------



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hadn't heard of Frankston, looks nice. Good luck with your move! Which visa route did you go down?


----------



## lucy chicken (Mar 7, 2010)

cath32 said:


> Hadn't heard of Frankston, looks nice. Good luck with your move! Which visa route did you go down?


I contacted Peninsula Health direct. I did start with a agency but they were very slow. I had one call from them and a couple of emails, then heard nothing. So I decided to go for it myself. Peninsula Health have been wicked! They contacted me within the week. I've had my interview and all the paperwork has stated. 
We can't wait to get there. We have the 457 visa. Hospital is doing loads of the work and guiding me. Its working out as dandy as a lion! 

CHEERS! LET ME KNOW HOW THINGS ARE GOING.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

cath32 said:


> Hi all!
> Am in process of applying for a PR visa for myself, husband and 2 young children. I currently work as a nurse in Leeds (UK) and we are hoping to relocate to Melbourne. I have received my skills assessment approval (today..Yey!) So hoping visa application will be fairly straightforward (and hopefully quite quick).
> 
> Want tons of advice from anyone and everyone! Particularly anyone who has sucessfully done the move with similar circumstances ie: kids and job. Also want advice on areas to live in melbourne, obviously looking for family friendly suburbs but we would also like somewhere a bit lively!
> ...



Hi Cath

We moved to Brisbane in December along with 2 children. Can't help with melbourne etc, but just to let you know that we did it from the uk. I am a midwife and secured a job before we arrived, which i thought was good as i needed to be secure when we arrived. Hubby hadn't got a job before we arrived but that was the plan, so he could settle the kids into school etc.

It can be done as we have done it, but just be prepared for emotional upsets, such as missing family/friends. It is daunting and it will be when you arrive, but i think our quality/family life has improved since we got here and over all its pretty good. You have to give it a try or you will never know! I have a friend who's nurse in melbourne, so will ask her!! Best of luck in your adventures...ellisa


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Cath
We moved from Leeds too, six months ago to Melbourne. family of four - 2 kids aged 4 and 1 at the time. We have no regrets whatsoever. not sure where in Leeds you;re from but for us this is just so much better. We live in Aspendale, walking distance to the beach. i have to commute to the city for work, but I managed to negotiate shorter days and part time so that fits in well with the kids. the youngest was fine and didnlt really notice a chnage. he is now settled in day care and loves the beach, the park and the trains!!!! Daughter was struggling for first few months (she's done a year of school on the UK) but now loves it hear and often cant remember peoples names from the Uk. I've asked if she'd ike to go back anb she says No. All in all we have loved it, and I can recommned the SE suburbs for kids. Depends what you want for lively tough... As I say no regrets here - we just bought a house actuallyso are here to stay. Give me a yell if you end up in the area - we also know another Leeds family near by!!! Sheila


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Cath
We are in the process of moving to Mornington which is just down the road from Frankston a fantastic area near to the beach. My wife is also a nurse and is being sponsored by The Alfred Hospital in Melbourne as we are both over 45 so going on a 457 visa. Her sister is already living in the same area and is also a nurse from the UK
The plan is to head out in May we are just waiting for her Nursing registration from NBV and then the visa will be granted as we have gone through all the other hoops. I would suggest you look into IELTS exam well in advance of your intended move as the examinations are not that frequent and it takes a few weeks for results to come through. You cannot start nursing unril you get your registration which is similar to that of the UK and they require loads of detail in advance of issue all of which has to be certified. If you have any questions about what we have had to do to go through to get a visa please feel free to ask
Best of luck 
Steve T


----------



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

sheilaB said:


> Hi Cath
> We moved from Leeds too, six months ago to Melbourne. family of four - 2 kids aged 4 and 1 at the time. We have no regrets whatsoever. not sure where in Leeds you;re from but for us this is just so much better. We live in Aspendale, walking distance to the beach. i have to commute to the city for work, but I managed to negotiate shorter days and part time so that fits in well with the kids. the youngest was fine and didnlt really notice a chnage. he is now settled in day care and loves the beach, the park and the trains!!!! Daughter was struggling for first few months (she's done a year of school on the UK) but now loves it hear and often cant remember peoples names from the Uk. I've asked if she'd ike to go back anb she says No. All in all we have loved it, and I can recommned the SE suburbs for kids. Depends what you want for lively tough... As I say no regrets here - we just bought a house actuallyso are here to stay. Give me a yell if you end up in the area - we also know another Leeds family near by!!! Sheila


Hi
Thanks for your reply... Mass emigration from leeds obviously! Great to hear your kids have settled, that was a worry, also the whole childcare thing concerns me a little although I gather very similar to UK. My little boy is 4 so will be due to start school this year, little girl 2. Yeah have heard south east is good, we have friends who live in Northcote but they don't have children so are not very up on good schools etc! Don't know what I meant by lively actually, meant more somewhere with perhaps few shops/cafes etc-not pubs/clubs!!we live in Woodlesford at moment (small village outskirts leeds) Still awaiting news on PR visa, not expecting to be too problematic though. What do you do? Really great hearing all this positive feedback!
Stay in touch
Cath


----------



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

Stevie T said:


> Hi Cath
> We are in the process of moving to Mornington which is just down the road from Frankston a fantastic area near to the beach. My wife is also a nurse and is being sponsored by The Alfred Hospital in Melbourne as we are both over 45 so going on a 457 visa. Her sister is already living in the same area and is also a nurse from the UK
> The plan is to head out in May we are just waiting for her Nursing registration from NBV and then the visa will be granted as we have gone through all the other hoops. I would suggest you look into IELTS exam well in advance of your intended move as the examinations are not that frequent and it takes a few weeks for results to come through. You cannot start nursing unril you get your registration which is similar to that of the UK and they require loads of detail in advance of issue all of which has to be certified. If you have any questions about what we have had to do to go through to get a visa please feel free to ask
> Best of luck
> Steve T


Hi!
Thanks for reply!
we looked into 457 visa but then opted for PR, had to get approval letter from ANMC to apply for PR so done IELTS (felt a little silly doing it really!) couldn't believe amount of info ANMC needed and then, like you've said will still need to apply for regisration from NBV! What area of Nursing does your wife work in?
Must be nice having family already there, we have friends out there but it's my family that I am really going to miss
Good luck for May, hope all goes well
Cath


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for your best wishes.
Sorry didn't realise you had already done IELTS just thought it might be some useful info but glad you got there first.
My wife is Lead Cancer nurse for Cheomtherapy but is going out to Melbourne just as a registered nurse but will working in the cancer field in heomotology 
It is great that her family are already there to support us, but it is still going to be heartbreaking to leave our children and grandchildren here. Still we hope they will join us in our new life in the future
Good luck to you
Stevie T


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, i know woodlesford, yes have friends there. 
Aspendale where are has very little, couple of restaurants, milk bars (local shops) a cafe, post office BUT we like that and we can walk a suburb either way (10 mins) and be in Edithvale with more restaurants etc, or Mordialloc with bars, clubs, night cafes etc and is a more lively place but for the kids we wanted aquiet, family place. The kids at that age should do well, depends how quick you get out here. If you come before your buy starts school in England it will be easier still. I've found childcare great, very similar to UK nurseries but there's also family day acre (childminder) and nannies. You get loads back from the government too compared to the Uk so it's more affordable. Also I've met so many people here (mainly from the UK) and inemergencies we all help each other out with the kids as we're all in the same boat with no family etc.

Best of luck and keep in touch.

Sheila

PS - a new website has been launch (myschool I thin it is) with ratings on etc but it's pretty limited in what it tells you - we looked round three schools in the area we wanted to live and all were fantastic, just go with what feels right for you and your family when you get here.


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm a Practice Nurse in Sussex now (from Leicesester originally). We have just been granted our 175 skilled independent visas. The whole process literally took 6months from start to finish (no agent used), and we found it all really straight forward. 
We are putting our house on the market at the end of the month and will be booking our flights as soon as the house is sold. We too are moving to Victoria, in one of the suburbs surrounding Geelong. We have 2 children aged 7 and 10yrs. Good luck with everything. Keep in touch! I'm currently debating whether or not to accept a job before we get to Aus or to wait and find my own when we get there?? Would love to hear from any other Nurses in the area.


----------



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

lulu037314 said:


> Hi, I'm a Practice Nurse in Sussex now (from Leicesester originally). We have just been granted our 175 skilled independent visas. The whole process literally took 6months from start to finish (no agent used), and we found it all really straight forward.
> We are putting our house on the market at the end of the month and will be booking our flights as soon as the house is sold. We too are moving to Victoria, in one of the suburbs surrounding Geelong. We have 2 children aged 7 and 10yrs. Good luck with everything. Keep in touch! I'm currently debating whether or not to accept a job before we get to Aus or to wait and find my own when we get there?? Would love to hear from any other Nurses in the area.


Wow! That's fantastic! that is exactly what we'll plan to do, put our house on the market once visa is through. I have 6-9 month job commitment but would imagine it may take a little while for the house to sell. We sent our visa application about 3wks ago. Have you registered with NBV yet?
Alot of people seem to be going on 457 sponsored visa but I was a little worried about being tied to a job for a year. Felt more secure doing 175 too. Are your kids excited? Ours are only 2 and 4 so although we talk about it, they don't really know what it means.
Are you looking for more community work or back into hospital nursing? What does your husband do? I'm more worried about my husband getting a job than me at moment. Plenty of nursing vacancies.


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

cath32 said:


> Wow! That's fantastic! that is exactly what we'll plan to do, put our house on the market once visa is through. I have 6-9 month job commitment but would imagine it may take a little while for the house to sell. We sent our visa application about 3wks ago. Have you registered with NBV yet?
> Alot of people seem to be going on 457 sponsored visa but I was a little worried about being tied to a job for a year. Felt more secure doing 175 too. Are your kids excited? Ours are only 2 and 4 so although we talk about it, they don't really know what it means.
> Are you looking for more community work or back into hospital nursing? What does your husband do? I'm more worried about my husband getting a job than me at moment. Plenty of nursing vacancies.


Hi Cath, registered with the NBV immediately. The info they need is quite lengthly and it involves having transcripts sent from your school of Nursing. So i paid to be on the register last year unneccesarily and have just reregistered again now. 
I definitely agree with the 175 vs 457. I too am having that dilemma as to whether take a job found by an agency or get my own on arrival. I am worried as they tie you in for a couple of years and that's a long time to be in a job if you don't like it! I would love to stay in Practice NUrsing but have just been approached by an agency about a job in a prison, which sounds interesting!! It's been a long time since i worked on the wards but i guess its a bit like riding a bike-lol. The whole process took us just 6 months and the sooner you can get all of your documents sent to them the better. I definitely didn't waste any time. If i can be of any help along the way let me know. Good luck, keep in touch. Sarah


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

Oh and another thing, look at Geelong, second largest area to Melbourne, so quite lively with lots of lovely suburbs, good schools and reasonable accomodation. Hubby is a shop fitter by trade but has had his own home improvement business for 5 years now doing everything. Carpentry, tiling, decking, plumbing etc. We have a contact there for him so hopefully he will find something easily, fingers crossed. Sarah.


----------



## tilly1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Cath,

I work in BRI as a nurse (I used to work at the LGI) and we are planning to move to Brisbane at some point next year. I am about to apply to sit the IELTS exam for the skills assesment. Can you give me any advice... do I need to prepare or is it as easy as the IELTS site suggests.

Also, how long did it take to receive your skills assesment once you submitted the application?

many thanks..
t.


----------



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

tilly1 said:


> Hi Cath,
> 
> I work in BRI as a nurse (I used to work at the LGI) and we are planning to move to Brisbane at some point next year. I am about to apply to sit the IELTS exam for the skills assesment. Can you give me any advice... do I need to prepare or is it as easy as the IELTS site suggests.
> 
> ...


Hiya
sorry 4 late reply...I trained at BRI actually!
To be honest IELTS was actually quite difficult! I thought could swan in and it would be easy as anything, I can tell you I felt sorry for the people who didn't have english as first language as parts of it were quite hard, obviously passable but the only thing I got full marks on was the spoken. Felt like a proper exam-strange!
My skills assessment took about 6 wks which I think was a bit longer than normal due to their summer hols. 
We have recently been allocated a case worker and have requested medicals and police checks which I think is a good sign


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

cath32 said:


> Hiya
> sorry 4 late reply...I trained at BRI actually!
> To be honest IELTS was actually quite difficult! I thought could swan in and it would be easy as anything, I can tell you I felt sorry for the people who didn't have english as first language as parts of it were quite hard, obviously passable but the only thing I got full marks on was the spoken. Felt like a proper exam-strange!
> My skills assessment took about 6 wks which I think was a bit longer than normal due to their summer hols.
> We have recently been allocated a case worker and have requested medicals and police checks which I think is a good sign


Hi Cath, it's a great sign that you have been asked to get medicals. We had our visas back in 10 days after our medicals, we were amazed. We have just sold our house (in 4 days, for the full asking price) and our buyer wants completion 24th May! The total application process took just a total of 7 months. It has all been so easy, it's fate that we are meant to be there. I'm so glad i never paid an agent! We have just contacted a primary school that has come highly recommended, and the agencies are working well to find me a Nursing post that fits the bill. Good luck. Keep in touch. Sarah


----------



## cath32 (Feb 12, 2010)

lulu037314 said:


> Hi Cath, it's a great sign that you have been asked to get medicals. We had our visas back in 10 days after our medicals, we were amazed. We have just sold our house (in 4 days, for the full asking price) and our buyer wants completion 24th May! The total application process took just a total of 7 months. It has all been so easy, it's fate that we are meant to be there. I'm so glad i never paid an agent! We have just contacted a primary school that has come highly recommended, and the agencies are working well to find me a Nursing post that fits the bill. Good luck. Keep in touch. Sarah


OMG... That's fantastic!
I know, an agent would have been complete waste of money! Do you know actually how long you get, once visa approved before you have to go?
House selling always a worry but seem to sell quite quickly around here so fingers crossed be as easy as yours...
Haven't even started looking at schools and nurseries yet, still not 100% sure which area yet.
Take care x


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

cath32 said:


> OMG... That's fantastic!
> I know, an agent would have been complete waste of money! Do you know actually how long you get, once visa approved before you have to go?
> House selling always a worry but seem to sell quite quickly around here so fingers crossed be as easy as yours...
> Haven't even started looking at schools and nurseries yet, still not 100% sure which area yet.
> Take care x


Hi Cath, our visas say we have a year to go to Aus. Even if you just visit to activate them that's fine. Then i believe you have a further 4 years to actually move. If you don't visit or move within the year you have to go through the application process again as visas have expired. We have just had our passports back from Australia house all stamped and official- it's great! Which area do you live in? It might be worth thinking about getting your house on the market soon, as things seemed to move very quickly at the end. We travelled all the way to Birmingham to get our medicals done, that was a worry in itself- but all over now. Keep me posted on how you get on. Good luck lane:


----------

